# U can try this



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

Every year in the beginning of the school year, some teachers have their students write a paper about themselvse. Things like hobbies and favorite classes. Well, for this paper i decided to tell my teacher that i get anxiety attacks and that i've been having stomach problems. I turned the paper in hoping i did the right thing. Well today my teacher came up to me and told me that she has anxieties too and she has to take medication sometimes. She was very understanding and told me that if i needed to go out of class i could leave at anytime without asking. I have been asking god for favor with my teachers and that's what he gave me. I'm so happy everything has worked out. Well, if your teachers give out assignments like this, maybe you could put somewhere that you have stoamche problems from food sometimes. Make it seem like a problem without going into much detail. I do'nt know if your teachers will not care about your stomache issues, but maybe they will. Writing about my stomach helped me. The good thing is that i have that class 1st period and that's usually the class i get D in 'cause it's in the morning. hope i could help


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

actually, i was surprised at how many of my teachers had the same problem, and how open they were with me about it. I had to explain to a few that i have a stomach problem, which is why i may need to use the bathroom during class or why i had been missing school. and twice now, they werelike"oh i have stomach problems too, i wonder if we have the same thing?" and they did, and they toldme their stories. And the one english teacher who had it added that basically the entire english department has had or has ibs, which is really comforting to know in a weird way.andfor the ones who didn't haveibs,they were still really good about it and didn't ask too manyquestions or give me any problems about going to the bathroom during class. i agree though..you don't really have to go into much detail when you tell them unless you really want to.


----------



## 17533 (Jan 8, 2007)

i dont know anyone in my school with this problem only my brother who has it like me. i havent really told any of my teachers but if i gotta go to the bathroom or something i could easily explain to em. it's just that its really embarassing to discuss it.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Ganzad-Even if you haven't met anyone with the same problem yet, chances are they are just hesitant to disclose their IBS to other people. It is much more common than you think.Andrea


----------

